# 1000 Posts for JamesM



## rsweet

When you see some names pop up in a thread, you know you're going to see helpful, solid information, and a pleasant sense of humor. I am always happy to see JamesM come into a thread, and want to congratulate him on his 1000th post!


----------



## elroy

Congratulations!  Thank you for your thoroughness and precision.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, JamesM!​ 
Our paths don't cross very often, but when they do, it's usually a treat!​ 
Congratulations on your _postiversary_. Here's to many more.​ 
Elisabetta​


----------



## ireney

Congratuations indeed! One of the foreros whose style I wish I could copy somehow (I wouldn't even contemplate trying to match/copy the other attributes of your posts)


----------



## Nunty

Congratulations! You are one of those forer@s whose posts always make me pay attention!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je n'aurais pas mieux dit que Nun-T! 
Congrats!


----------



## carolineR

Here comes James M, and a string of *1000* clever contributions !  keep up the good work, James


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Congratulations!!


----------



## cheshire

JamesM, you're our guiding star in the night sky!


----------



## Yul

JamesM, your taking part in this forum is a real treat to me. Thanks.
Yul


----------



## heidita

> JamesM, your taking part in this forum is a real treat to me. Thanks.


 
I would like to steal this sentence and make it mine! A real treat indeed!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, James._
​


----------



## Thomas1

Let me join in to congratulate and thank you for the post by you which are always helpful.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!


----------

